# Can't decide on bindings for new Proto HD board...force or contact pro or...



## pikeboarder (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey all
I'm hoping you can give me some opinions. I will be new to Union bindings as I've used Rome bindings (390's or Targas) for the past 5 years. I'm purchasing a new Proto HD 154 to use as my do it all deck. I ride 90% groomers/resort and steeps and starting to dip into park more (although not great a park yet). I'm looking to have the board do all mountain freestyle. I'm an intermediate to advanced rider when it comes to all mountain. For the park I'm new(er) and have starting hitting boxes and smaller jumps.

I'm looking for a good binding to match with it. I'm taking a look at Contract Pros or Forces. Which do you think would fit the bill better? I'd like to be able to butter the board more (I've been using a med to slightly over medium board for a couple years and now switching to Proto HD) however I'd like to make sure I can still have decent edge to edge control for straight speed runs.

How do the CP's and Forces differ in ride characteristics in this case? *edit* - I think I understand now that the contacts are for mostly park while the CP's are all mountain freestyle.

Lastly, If you recommend any other bindings I'm all ears...I hear many love Cartels.

Thanks!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

IMO, bindings are probably the most over-thought and overrated piece of the puzzle. Just pick a binding that matches the flex of the board, is comfortable, and fits your boot.


----------



## pikeboarder (Nov 12, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> IMO, bindings are probably the most over-thought and overrated piece of the puzzle. Just pick a binding that matches the flex of the board, is comfortable, and fits your boot.


Thanks would either of those be a good match for the flex of the Proto HD? I friend of mine just texted me that I should take a look at Malavitas...doh more decisions. haha


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I think any of the bindings you mentioned would fit the bill.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> IMO, bindings are probably the most over-thought and overrated piece of the puzzle. Just pick a binding that matches the flex of the board, is comfortable, and fits your boot.


----------



## Muggs89 (Feb 6, 2015)

yeah i was thinking the same thing


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

I like a stiffer binding. I don't do much park riding so for all mountain I prefer if I am going with Union ... Union Atlas. Just my 2 cents. What boots are you rocking?


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

Raiden (now Nitro) Phantoms. Rock solid binding, medium to stiff. Great feature set without being gimmicky. Tool free adjustments. Great toe strap. My board was stolen recently and I bought them again (which surprised me; I'm usually a sucker for trying new things and buying the latest tech).

I had an issue with the clasps on the Forces - they seemed to stick quite a lot. That was a few years ago though.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

mikez said:


> I had an issue with the clasps on the Forces - they seemed to stick quite a lot. That was a few years ago though.


New ones don't have this issue anymore.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

'Vitas are a good choice as well. I'm on my second pair second proto.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Vitas or Cartels are and excellent choice. I have Genesis on mine but would ride the others just the same. Burton bindings are top shelf. I've rode the Holograms on it and that was nice as well.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Mystery2many said:


> Vitas or Cartels are and excellent choice. I have Genesis on mine but would ride the others just the same. Burton bindings are top shelf. I've rode the Holograms on it and that was nice as well.


I was kind of deciding between Genesis, Malavita, and Salomon Defenders for my recent binding purchase. Ended up going Defenders. I've been getting weird hip flexor pain this season after hard days of riding. I've always been one to throw my weight around quite a bit, especially in tight trees and I think it's catching up with me. It's a bitch getting old I guess. My thinking was that the flexy heel cup on the Defenders might help eliminate that stress on the hip flexors. So far, so good.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> I was kind of deciding between Genesis, Malavita, and Salomon Defenders for my recent binding purchase. Ended up going Defenders. I've been getting weird hip flexor pain this season after hard days of riding. I've always been one to throw my weight around quite a bit, especially in tight trees and I think it's catching up with me. It's a bitch getting old I guess. My thinking was that the flexy heel cup on the Defenders might help eliminate that stress on the hip flexors. So far, so good.


I hope it helps. Riding in pain sucks. But what sucks worse is getting old. I have so much I wanna do and so little time.


----------



## Shred&Butter (Sep 15, 2012)

Can't comment on the forces but I've been riding Contact Pros on a noodle this year.

They have a smaller mounting disk so less contact with the board, which seems to allow the foot beds to flex towards the nose and tail during presses etc. I love the buckles too. Snappy and release quickly when you want to jump out.

They are fine all mountain and very lightweight + comfortable but I prefer my feet locked in place for the park. I don't particularly like the feeling of the foot beds moving when pressing.


----------

